
Reflectly app, from React Native to Flutter - homarp
https://medium.com/reflectly-engineering/reflectly-from-react-native-to-flutter-2e3dffced2ea
======
karmakaze
> For the following 6 months, we were caught in an awful development cycle of
> building for iOS first and fixing for Android second.

How does this happen? They developed for iOS first.

It's not enough to just choose a technology that enables targeting multiple
platforms. You have to iteratively deploy to them. What you can do is develop
a feature on just one of the platforms and as soon as its design reaches some
level of stability port it to the other. But this process should be continuous
with at least an MVP +some features on each target platform.

